# Would you live next to a plant nursery? Would pesticides worry you?



## Nan411 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, I could use some input ASAP. My husband and I have been house hunting for about two months now. The housing market in SoCal is fierce right now. Home prices went up about 20 percent in December (the greatest increase in 6 years) there is low inventory right now which makes the competition really tough. Places get 5-10 offers the first day on the market and they are being bid up tens of thousands of dollars , at least in our price range.

We have made like 9 offers (at asking price or above) and either get no response or a rejection. Anyway, to the point one of our offers was finally accepted but it is right next to a plant nursery (like its literally on the other side of the fence) honestly, we didn't even think about that when we made the offer. I just realized "crap they probably spray a ton of pesticides there". It is huge and it's not a "green" nursery or anything like that. I'm having serious doubts now. I was hoping our offer would be accepted on another place so we could get out of this but it wasn't.

When we expressed that we might not really want this place our agent told us about how hard it was to get this place and how he had to bend over backwards, etc,etc. we still have 17 days to back out. I feel bad because the agent has spent a ton of time researching/writing offers but we are putting a huge amont down(60k). Dh says we should just go through with it and rent out the units which would net us a profit(it's a duplex and currently has tenants) but I don't know how I would feel about this. Any advice /input? How bad do you think the pesticide exposure would be and is it worth the risk?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

That's a good question. I do not have any answers for you but will bump your thread an case someone knows.Best


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I know there was a thread some time back about the same thing - the OP was going to get a home near an orchard - but decided not to due to the spraying (and well contamination as well) - you might find it if you search - personally we would not risk it


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

yup- I was the one who posted about looking at a place near a pesticide using orchard- and I am really glad we decided not to get it! I would say pass on it. Don't worry about what work people have had to do - that is their issue- they are making money off of you, you do not have to serve them! Take care of yourself- that close to that many pesticides would not feel safe to me- I would back right out.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snapdragon*
> 
> yup- I was the one who posted about looking at a place near a pesticide using orchard-










and so quick too!!

and - (and *well* contamination as well) SORRY that reads so strange but a well is a well!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

just testimony to the fact that I am online too much!


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would back out quickly, too.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

not on gods green earth would I live next to a place that uses pesticides on a large scale

Don't worry about the agent. It's kind of part of the job for them. You pay therm a ton for what they are doing.


----------



## Chipi (Jan 10, 2013)

A family friend in Hawaii lives adjacent to a pineapple farm. She has developed issues from breathing in the air when they spray. She has a lawyer. It's a disaster.

Back out. You also have no control about what goes in there in a few years if the nursery sells. It could be a car dealership/salvage yard/high density low income apartments or ??!????!?!?


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Nope, not for anything! Wait and find another choice. Even temporary apartment living would be better than exposing you and the kids to too much icky stuff.


----------

